# Come on folks don't be shy.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

There's quite a few urQ owners on here, of which I haven't seen a picture of their car.
Get some pictures up!
And those of you, whom have in the past, lets see some new ones (MrRS4 excluded)








I need to see updates!
I'll be getting up a new one today.

For cripes sake, don't be worried about what other people might think of your car. I win hands down for the worst looking urQ.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_ I'll be getting up a new one today.

If a new UrQ, green with envy. 
If a new photo, waits somewhat impatiently.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
For cripes sake, don't be worried about what other people might think of your car. I win hands down for the worst looking urQ.









Hahahaha! I fall down laughing..
I think yours is *much* better shape than one of mine.
Yours has WAY less rusty crusty bits..








But here it is, from a 'good' angle..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (katman)*

Right on Frank.
Congrats by the way!
Your car, in white, with slightly raised ride height, reminds me of a rally car prototype/course trainer car.
Very cool.
Looks good!
Mine, is surrounded by stuff.....


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Sepp)*

Ive been lurking for a few months in the Ur-Q forum and on audiworld. 
I just purchased this car.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Shining Projects)*


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Shining Projects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shining Projects* »_Ive been lurking for a few months in the Ur-Q forum and on audiworld. 
I just purchased this car. 



...............I was wondering, just the other day, where this car went to....
Welcome to the world of the urQ.
That sounds like it's a nice car.
Such a rare color, and a nicely built engine...well worth the asking price.
You need to ditch the "S" badge on the trunk.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I only got 1:18s


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_I only got 1:18s









Who made it? Auto Art?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

both 83's, same color codes inside and out, neither have a spot of rust, neither have been wrecked.
this is my URQ....








200 20v bbs wheels and shortened bumpers








some flik 17x8's









and this is my buddies...








on A8 rims (they were just a test fit, now mounted on my 4kq)


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp: yes


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Nice Job Derracuda.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And with the AutoArt Quattros, they are really great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_I only got 1:18s









Same here. Tamiya.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

sorry for oftopic, new Audi Tradition IMSA GTO 1:18 should arrive today








Else I have tornadored ur, both rally urs, white, green and tornadored Sports.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Please post a pic of that IMSA!


----------



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

*My 81 & 85*

I'm converting the 81 to sort of a Group 4 clone - I hope to have most of it done by the first of the year. The 85 is an original paint car.


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: My 81 & 85 (cegerer)*

Here is a question you should be able to answer. For the front euro bumper, is the surrounding valance the same as North american spec, and only the center of the bumper is different, or is it all different ?
Thanks.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: My 81 & 85 (cegerer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cegerer* »_I'm converting the 81 to sort of a Group 4 clone - I hope to have most of it done by the first of the year. The 85 is an original paint car. 

Hope you do a project thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regarding IMSA, made another thread for it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4092083


----------



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

*Re: My 81 & 85 (Shining Projects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shining Projects* »_Here is a question you should be able to answer. For the front euro bumper, is the surrounding valance the same as North american spec, and only the center of the bumper is different, or is it all different ?
Thanks.

Visually, the valence/spoiler looks the same to me. 
An interesting note on the 81, it was originally brought to the US in early 82 by a Chicago Audi dealer. It was traded a year or so later to the family I recently bought it from for a 911 Turbo. Anyway, the car was never converted. There's never been US bumpers or a CAT, the instruments are German, nothing was ever touched. But it has a valid Michigan title/registration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car was taken to Light Performance Works (a Michigan rally specialist who built SCCA Pro Rally Golfs for VWofA) in 1990 and had $14,000 worth the mods - ECU mod, turbo, roll bar, Eibach suspension, gauges, etc. -- Curt


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Sepp)*

*Newb here.. Im on my second URQ... I crashed my old 83 back in 1992 during a Rally.... Finally found this one and recently brought it back from NY.*








_Modified by Rally43 at 11:47 AM 10-29-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My 81 & 85 (cegerer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cegerer* »_
An interesting note on the 81, it was originally brought to the US in early 82 by a Chicago Audi dealer. It was traded a year or so later to the family I recently bought it from for a 911 Turbo. Anyway, the car was never converted. There's never been US bumpers or a CAT, the instruments are German, nothing was ever touched. But it has a valid Michigan title/registration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I've seen a few gray market cars here in the states that squeaked by, before the official US version hit the showrooms.
Very nice.
I love your '85.



_Modified by Sepp at 5:19 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Rally43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rally43* »_ *Newb here.. .... Finally found this one and recently brought it back from NY.*


Welcome!
Nice car, where in NY did it come from?
It looks like one I know of in the Syracuse area.

Do you plan on getting the new car prepped for open class again?


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Sepp)*

*I was actually going to purchase this ( http://warren-enterprises.com/83audiquattro.htm ) open car thats for sale here in Michigan, but was out of my price point.. I would like to eventually run one for nastalgic reasons.. Problem is replacement parts.. So for now this one will be used for Medical Sweep ( Following the cars through the course in case of accident ).
My car came from Monroe N.Y... It was posted online a few times.. Has a few issues, but working them out as we speak...
There is a red 83 URQ up near Marquette Michigan For Sale( 49868 ) that is not running ( Mars Red ) It needs the electrical and radiator put back together ( Few Days work ) .....*


----------



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Rally43)*

Wow. The Michigan urq's are popping out of the woodwork! I'm in the Saginaw-Midland area. My 81 was prepped by Guy Light in Midland.
Also, a friend of mine in Vermont was a gray-market urq importer in the early 80's. He imported and converted about 35 cars. 


_Modified by cegerer at 4:01 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (cegerer)*

*Yep.. I raced against Guy Light when I first got into Rally... He has a good reputation for building cars... Everyone wanted a Guy Light cage in their car......
Im sure you know this info, but the Sno-Drift rally will be January 30 & 31st this year in Atlanta Michigan... 
http://sno-drift.org/
I will be hopefully running my 83 URQ as a Medical Sweep vehicle...
*


----------



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Rally43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rally43* »_ *Yep.. I raced against Guy Light when I first got into Rally... He has a good reputation for building cars... Everyone wanted a Guy Light cage in their car......
Im sure you know this info, but the Sno-Drift rally will be January 30 & 31st this year in Atlanta Michigan... 
http://sno-drift.org/
I will be hopefully running my 83 URQ as a Medical Sweep vehicle...
* 

I've already got plans to be there. Should have my 81 there. We'll definitely need to try to hook up.


----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (cegerer)*

*I sent you a private message...*


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Rally43)*


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (mik_git)*

cold day IN HELL!!! a whiel back:


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (mik_git)*

















on the way...








to this:


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Sepp)*










three place you don't want to ever go to...
























old rego... look smuch better










_Modified by mik_git at 5:56 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Rally43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rally43* »_ *I sent you a private message...* 

Can't figure out how to retrieve PM's on this forum?








My eMail is: curt at paragonforensic.com


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (cegerer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cegerer* »_
Can't figure out how to retrieve PM's on this forum?








My eMail is: curt at paragonforensic.com 

I'm guessing you're on a Mac or have a popup blocker? Go to 'My Profile' next to your username on the top right of the page, then 'Instant Message History' - it'll be listed in there.


----------



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (cegerer)*

















I really really really need to get some updated shots but the car is currently in storage for the winter at another location. Car is an 85 and I plan on tracking down a set of silver R8's, and some euro lights to get rid of the nasty amber.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*I'm not shy!*

Here's a pic of my 'new' (but really older) urq..








Here's a lucky cellphone camera pic of it...








And here is both of them together:


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: I'm not shy! (katman)*

Nice katman http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I knew that you had the white one from meeting you at Carlisle but was unaware you had the Golbi 83 as well. Car looks, and don't take any offense to this, MUCH cleaner then the white 83. I really like the reflection picture you took.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

WOW! Gobi '83 model? I love that color! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_WOW! Gobi '83 model? I love that color! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I once heard that Gobi was a "rare" color on Ur-Q's







I don't see it as almost 50% of the Ur-Q's in the states seem to be Gobi.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I first I wrote 81 model, as I then saw he stated a coupe of 83s...
I don't have details in front of me, but I have NEVER seen european gobi on pictures yet (might be once), and not sure if it was 81 only over here. I'm guessing PerL will be in here in a day or two and correct me








But it do look well on the old grillesetup <3


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Zermat, not Gobi!*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ I knew that you had the white one from meeting you at Carlisle but was unaware you had the Golbi 83 as well. 

It was 'in the pipe' but hadn't arrived in time for Carlisle last year. So you wouldn't have know, then...








Interesting enough, the car is Zermat, not Gobi (from the code in the trunk). Depending on the light, you can see it's different than Gobi. Sort of a Champagne flavoured silver. 
The red tinge from the early morning sun heads the perceived colour towards Gobi, perhaps..?

_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ The car looks, (and don't take any offense to this) MUCH cleaner then the white 83. I really like the reflection picture you took. 

Hahaha! Funny guy, you are! How could I *possibly* take offence? *I* know how rough it is myself. But it is fairly reliable, and (when all the hoses stay together) relativly quick. 
It's a lot of fun, in a much more 'hooligan' way than the Zermat one is. Boost come on at 3K rpm in a big rush (k26 turbo), whereas the Zermat car is much more civilized with it's K24 turbo.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (katman)*

You are right, it is Zermatt. I have 2 Zermatt 4000 Quattros and I remember when I first saw my beater 4kq I also thought it was a goldish color. Yeah, it probabally is the light in the picture. I hear you about it being reliable yet beat, one of my 4kq's is the same way.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (Quattro Krant)*

Very nice addition to the stable!
Looks very clean. Another central Canadian car?


----------



## vokeswaagin (Jul 23, 2003)

......im so jealous of all of you.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (vokeswaagin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vokeswaagin* »_......im so jealous of all of you.








Read over some of Sepp's trials and tribulations of Ur-Q ownership. Then tell us how jealous you are of us














Or when we have to scour the ends of the earth for a NLA part we need


----------



## marex (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Did anybody made any modifications to UR or not? I mean suspension, engine etc


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Read over some of Sepp's trials and tribulations of Ur-Q ownership. Then tell us how jealous you are of us














Or when we have to scour the ends of the earth for a NLA part we need

I'm still jealous of you all.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Very nice addition to the stable! 

Why, thank you! It makes up for the adventures with the 'other' one..









_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Looks very clean. Another central Canadian car?









No. From Californina, baby! No rust!!!!


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_
I'm still jealous of you all.









Ok, so if you are *still* jealous, maybe this will slow you down a bit?

















Take a read, look at the pictures: http://forums.audiworld.com/qu...phtml


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (katman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katman* »_

No. From Californina, baby! No rust!!!!








Yep, thats where mine came from as well, so worth the extra $ for shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (Quattro Krant)*

I'll share a few from a recent trip to Valley of Fire, NV for a photo shoot. This is where AoA shot the press release photos of the R8, its about 45 minute from my house so I go up there a few times a year.. I think it was halloween Friday that I went so it was deserted...
Enjoy


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (quattro v1.0)*

Beautiful photographs!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (Entwerfer des Audis)*

yes, very nice!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (Sepp)*

So, are you still thinking about selling that Helios Ur-Q? Don't do it, then you will just be a wanker in a Cayman


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_
















I really really really need to get some updated shots but the car is currently in storage for the winter at another location. Car is an 85 and I plan on tracking down a set of silver R8's, and some euro lights to get rid of the nasty amber. 


Are those CGT lights?

I love all the beautiful quattros in this thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Come on folks don't be shy. (MileZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MileZ* »_
Are those CGT lights?

I love all the beautiful quattros in this thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are the euro h4 lights that look just like the US spec stuff







I *think* that they are off a CGT as the amber on them blinks like Ur-Q's do. Either way, I want a set of the euro lights that you think of in your head when you hear the term euro lights.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Kam diese nichts auf ein Audi 80 Fahrzeuge?
I think they look stock Audi 80 items, not us spec quad-headlight types (also found on EARLY european cars).


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Zermat, not Gobi! (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_So, are you still thinking about selling that Helios Ur-Q? Don't do it, then you will just be a wanker in a Cayman

Everything is always for sale. Honestly I have my moments when I love having it and then there are times when I feel disconnected from the car. Being a wanker in a Cayman has proven to be not such a bad thing lol
If the UrQ gatherings stay active and the UrQuattro community continues an upward momentum I will remain excited about the car.


_Modified by quattro v1.0 at 11:40 AM 1/2/2009_


----------

